# Just for you Ford guys



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I see they continue to circle the problem in the center of the grill.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rather push my ford p/u than pay for guberment buy out.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Rather push my ford p/u than pay for guberment buy out.


That's a good thing, it won't be long before it throws that F150 code and you will be


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

There is a white Platinum '15 in the garage here. in person, the looks have not changed much, other than the headlight shape. The truck actually looks a bit smaller than the previous body style.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys!!.....OK, I'll bite. Have y'all noticed the new chebby comms are braggin bout their "high strength steel"? Funny!

Who wants to bet the "others" will follow along?


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

thats a bad looking truck right there.
F250 is always the baddest out there IMO


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> That's a good thing, it won't be long before it throws that F150 code and you will be


Not sure what you mean salty.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> thats a bad looking truck right there.
> F250 is always the baddest out there IMO


You are correct my child! That is one BA lookin ride right there. Thinkin bout callin up my ford guys and gittn some quotes.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 2056162


 Green dangit. :rotfl:

:brew2:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

At least Ford got one thing right , round tires and round fender wells. Chevy decided on the lets jam a circle into a square look. Ford does need too improve their standard warranty.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

From the view point of a long time Ford driver, the product is better than it has ever been.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> in person, the looks have not changed much, other than the headlight shape.


 There are some really nice changes to the interior, particularly in the higher trim lines.

Also, I believe the picture in the original post is the concept truck from several years ago.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ford you Ford Haters  

Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
Ford Trucks 136
Chevrolet Trucks 119
Dodge Trucks 39
Honda Cars 39
Chevrolet Cars 38
Toyota Cars 34
GMC Trucks 29
Nissan Cars 26
Toyota Trucks 20
Cadillac Cars 16
Dodge Cars 16
Ford Cars 14

Riddle me that....
Go ahead with your "oh there cheap and easy so ppl take them BS"
But hey lets be honest clearly those are the most wanted BOOYAHHHHH


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

This is what the 2015 F-150 looks like.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2015-ford-f-150-first-drive/

2013 F-150 Platinum Ecoboost 4X4 Jus sayin


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...


It's because they're lighter and easier to load :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hollywood1053 said:


> It's because they're lighter and easier to load :rotfl::rotfl:


Well I called that one didnt I! 
Thats about the only come back anyone has hahahahaa


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ahh ... ANOTHER manly, ego boosting "my stick is better than yours" tread...

I have always liked Chevy trucks, but here lately the prices of ALL the trucks have gotten so far out of hand that NONE of them are worth what they cost.... SO i'll stick to the used late model Chevy's that I can actually work on if it were to ever break down or I could even put a brand new engine in it and still only pay a fraction of what ya'll are wasting on these new trucks....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If they would just go back to the old style/size door windows. I don't like small windows so I'll stick with my old '94 7.3L diesel.......lol


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

jtbailey said:


> ahh ... ANOTHER manly, ego boosting "my stick is better than yours" tread...
> 
> I have always liked Chevy trucks, but here lately the prices of ALL the trucks have gotten so far out of hand that NONE of them are worth what they cost.... SO i'll stick to the used late model Chevy's that I can actually work on if it were to ever break down or I could even put a brand new engine in it and still only pay a fraction of what ya'll are wasting on these new trucks....


Well I dont have one these sticks you refer too but Im down for good argument hahaha


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> You guys!!.....OK, I'll bite. Have y'all noticed the new chebby comms are braggin bout their "high strength steel"? Funny!
> 
> Who wants to bet the "others" will follow along?


Steel imported from China that we exported to them to begin with. (Scrap metal)


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

JLC52315 said:


> thats a bad looking truck right there.
> F250 is always the baddest out there IMO


I drove my 1999 F250 off the show room floor at Tomball Ford on 8-2-1999. Still drive that truck every day. Over 500,000 miles. Gets 20+ mpg on the highway best has been 27mpg and runs like a bat out of he**.
7.3 PSD, Stage III cool air intake, after market turbo, racing transmission, and a 140hp shift on the fly chip. Set down, shut up, and hold on.:texasflag


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Notice all auto related threads are about ford due to being the only one worth talking about


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...


Cause they run better in Mexico's altitude?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...





Hollywood1053 said:


> It's because they're lighter and easier to load :rotfl::rotfl:


You also have to remember Chevy and GMC are the same truck..... so, actually GM trucks are more wanted.

BTW, I have 2 ford p/us in my driveway and I want a GM p/u


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...





JLC52315 said:


> Well I called that one didnt I!
> Thats about the only come back anyone has hahahahaa


Aspiring shade tree mechanics.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

chumy said:


> Cause they run better in Mexico's altitude?


WINNER! hahah although I still disagree that was a pretty dm good comeback sir!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> You also have to remember Chevy and GMC are the same truck..... so, actually GM trucks are more wanted.
> 
> BTW, I have 2 ford p/us in my driveway and I want a GM p/u


Why^^.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

JLC52315 said:


> Notice all auto related threads are about ford due to being the only one worth talking about


I'd rather like to forget about GM bailout. Maybe others do to?
Nothing really to talk about on a Toyota, good truck.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

JLC52315 said:


> Well I dont have one these sticks you refer too but Im down for good argument hahaha


 OH NO ma'am ... I don't argue over opinions... that was kinda my point in my first post is that I really don't care much for any of the new trucks, they are very nice to look at when they fly down the road. when sitting next to one at red light in my little ol chevy, all I can do is shake my head and think of much money is spent on those things... 
However if I had all the money in the world and could buy ANY truck I wanted... Fully loaded Black Ford Raptor... Now those are BA


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> You also have to remember Chevy and GMC are the same truck..... so, actually GM trucks are more wanted.
> 
> BTW, I have 2 ford p/us in my driveway and I want a GM p/u


I was hoping somebody would point that out, booyah, lol. These truck threads never die.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

jtbailey said:


> OH NO ma'am ... I don't argue over opinions... that was kinda my point in my first post is that I really don't care much for any of the new trucks, they are very nice to look at when they fly down the road. when sitting next to one at red light in my little ol chevy, all I can do is shake my head and think of much money is spent on those things...
> However if I had all the money in the world and could buy ANY truck I wanted... Fully loaded Black Ford Raptor... Now those are BA


Those are super nice!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Why^^.


Becausethe Fords are all grown up!!!

In weeds. LMAO


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> You also have to remember Chevy and GMC are the same truck..... so, actually GM trucks are more wanted.
> 
> BTW, I have 2 ford p/us in my driveway and I want a GM p/u





Copano/Aransas said:


> Why^^.


Simple answer: They suck

I have posted detailed responses before but basically the work fords I have dont hold up like the work chevys on oilfield dirt roads.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Simple answer: They suck
> 
> *I have posted detailed responses before but basically the work fords I have dont hold up like the work chevys on oilfield dirt roads*.


that's a fact but fords are cheaper so that's why there are so many using fords


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> Simple answer: They suck
> 
> I have posted detailed responses before but basically the work fords I have dont hold up like the work chevys on oilfield dirt roads.


Just curious as to what doesn't hold up on them ? Because you see a lot more Fords than Chevy's that the O&G companies use. I know they get bids for them in such, but was just wondering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Just curious as to what doesn't hold up on them ? *Because you see a lot more Fords* that the O&G companies use. I know they get bids for them in such, but was just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are cheaper, that's why.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Gilbert said:


> they are cheaper, that's why.


haha coulda fooled me on that one.
Never seen a loaded new ford be CHEAPER than a chevy.
What you smoking


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> they are cheaper, that's why.


Yeah I guess that would be why, seen that 1st hand looking for a couple of company work trucks. The Fords are cheeper than the Chevy's. On the work trim level trucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JLC52315 said:


> haha coulda fooled me on that one.
> Never seen a loaded new ford be CHEAPER than a chevy.
> What you smoking


reading comprehension isn't your best quality is it? :headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Just curious as to what doesn't hold up on them ? Because you see a lot more Fords than Chevy's that the O&G companies use. I know they get bids for them in such, but was just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Transmission went out for the 5th time in my 2012 f250 last December. I'm in a 2015 now, and I'm getting feed back(vibration) through the steering wheel when driving slower hitting bumps. Seems to me its something in the ABS. With only 15k on the clock. As usual, the ford is throwing that F250 code:headknock:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Transmission went out for the 5th time in my 2012 f250 last December. I'm in a 2015 now, and I'm getting feed back(vibration) through the steering wheel when driving slower hitting bumps. Seems to me its something in the ABS. With only 15k on the clock. As usual, the ford is throwing that F250 code:headknock:


Hard to believe the transmission went out 5 times ? Is that right ? How many miles ? You did buy another Ford though.:biggrin:


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Hard to believe the transmission went out 5 times ? Is that right ? How many miles ? You did buy another Ford though.


3 times from leaks and over heating, 2 from electrical failing. And no, I didn't buy another ford, THEY did:tongue:
I'll say this, the half ton fords are the best looking truck on the road.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

KarrMar said:


> .


LOL. . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty (May 7, 2013)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...


Got to steal one that runs for parts for the one that's broke down.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hooked said:


> If they would just go back to the old style/size door windows. I don't like small windows so I'll stick with my old '94 7.3L diesel.......lol


..........Amen, Brother. 2001 7.3 F-350 4 dr. here


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

JLC52315 said:


> thats a bad looking truck right there.
> F250 is always the baddest out there IMO


 The picture posted is a 2015 F150.
I really like the way it looks.
May be a Ford in my future.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

*NSFW*

This video is NSFW has language that might offend certain folks, esp Ford owners...

Www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfHtcUZXljw


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd rather push a Ford than drive a GM (Guvm't Motors).


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

tec said:


> I'd rather push a Ford than drive a GM (Guvm't Motors).


That will be convenient for you, then.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Lol


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

So I'm starting to look for a Ford F150 XLT 4x4 I'm buying one by the end of the month. Who do I call for the best deal?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

boat said:


> So I'm starting to look for a Ford F150 XLT 4x4 I'm buying one by the end of the month. Who do I call for the best deal?


Tomball Ford


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

When does Ford redo their styling to look like that? They have such an ugly front end right now. I really like that picture.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...


Last year, Ford Truck sales outpaced Chevy by 50%. 600K vs 400K


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

fangard said:


> Last year, Ford Truck sales outpaced Chevy by 50%. 600K vs 400K


Of course they did. People who buy Chevy generally don't have to buy another one for a long time. There's a reason why Ford refuses to stand behind their product like GM does.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm fixing to get rid of my F150 and get a Tacoma. Those are some reliable rides.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

krfish said:


> I'm fixing to get rid of my F150 and get a Tacoma. Those are some reliable rides.


Best truck out there


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Just bought a new 2014 XLT Ecoboost 4x4 from Champion. Easiest transaction we've even done on a new vehicle. Talk to Burton over there.



boat said:


> So I'm starting to look for a Ford F150 XLT 4x4 I'm buying one by the end of the month. Who do I call for the best deal?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> That's a good thing, it won't be long before it throws that F150 code and you will be


7 years I'm waiting.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

No Obama Motors for me. 
You can keep your GM and Crysler products.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*I do not get it*

Why do a bunch of grown men argue about truck preference like it is a badge of honor or something? I'm just glad we have choices. You guys bash and/or defend your brand like it is a football team. Get over yourselves and move on to something else - like what brand dishwasher you prefer or something. Geez. Fact is - they all make good trucks and not-so-good trucks. As an individual you buy what you prefer based on your personal preferences. If you are blinded by brand loyalty you will likely be disappointed in the future when you buy something that is below par.

Again, what is the reason for these types of discussions - there have been several in recent days on 2cool and in the last 10 years there were so many that Mont actually requested that these discussions be deleted? Do you need to validate and defend your major purchase by attacking other brands? Personally, I like all the trucks out there but only need a couple at a time. So I buy what I think is best for my needs when the time comes that I need a new one. No need to bash the others that I do not choose. Do you guys really judge people based on what brand truck they drive?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Hevy Dee said:


> Why do a bunch of grown men argue about truck preference like it is a badge of honor or something? I'm just glad we have choices. You guys bash and/or defend your brand like it is a football tethat I do not choose. Do you guys really judge people based on what brand truck they drive?


Uh ohâ€¦ somebody drives a Hyundai. ^^^


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> Ford Trucks 136
> ...


them gubberment trucks are harder to steal because the wheels were stolen the night before.:headknock


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

boat said:


> So I'm starting to look for a Ford F150 XLT 4x4 I'm buying one by the end of the month. Who do I call for the best deal?


Shawn Burns over at Planet Ford. I ordered on back in January, supposed to be here by April. He is the GM over there and will give you the best deal over the phone........even if you find a truck you like at another dealer. I usually just call him up, tell him what I want, and he go finds it. His number is 281-467-5254. Tell him Carry sent you.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

POCaddict said:


> Just bought a new 2014 XLT Ecoboost 4x4 from Champion. Easiest transaction we've even done on a new vehicle. Talk to Burton over there.


Ecoboost.....the Prius of the truck industry......LOL


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*ha*



Bobby Miller said:


> Uh ohâ€¦ somebody drives a Hyundai. ^^^


That's funny Bobby


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

What the verdict on the Dodge 1500 diesels?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

rubberducky said:


>


Lol
The only ford I would consider driving is actually my dream truck. 1955-56, but of course I'd have to make that 350 swap!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

JLC52315 said:


> Ford you Ford Haters
> 
> Top 10 stolen vehicles in Houston for Feb 2015:
> 
> ...


Wonder why Toyotas are so low on the list?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

jtbailey said:


> ahh ... ANOTHER manly, ego boosting "*my stick is better than yours*" tread...
> 
> I have always liked Chevy trucks, but here lately the prices of ALL the trucks have gotten so far out of hand that NONE of them are worth what they cost.... SO i'll stick to the used late model Chevy's that I can actually work on if it were to ever break down or I could even put a brand new engine in it and still only pay a fraction of what ya'll are wasting on these new trucks....


Yours might be better, but mines BIGGER!! :rotfl:


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

wfishtx said:


> Ecoboost.....the Prius of the truck industry......LOL


Don't be jealous now...:rotfl:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Where we done with this discussion ?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh heck no. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

Will that aluminum body last long enough so you might be able to pay it off?


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I heard it will cost $$$ if you are in a wreck and have to repair the aluminum.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah Chevy & GM use "High Strength Steel" so they call it. :rotfl:


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Specifically, it is called: high strength rolled forged steel.

I don't have a dog in the hunt, and I don't claim to be a truck aesthetics expert, but IMHO, Ford's look ugly!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

spuds said:


> Specifically, it is called: high strength rolled forged steel.
> 
> I don't have a dog in the hunt, and I don't claim to be a truck aesthetics expert, but IMHO, Ford's look ugly!


Sorry about that my bad, which Fords do you speak of ? At least Fords fenders mach the tires there round not square like Chevy and GM. J/k


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Why are 2014/2015 Chevys better than Fordsâ€¦..i can't think of any. :rotfl:


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Green to ya. Alright!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby Miller said:


> Uh ohâ€¦ somebody drives a Hyundai. ^^^


Thats funny!


Last Drift said:


> I heard it will cost $$$ if you are in a wreck and have to repair the aluminum.


Airplanes are made out of aluminum. Not to worry. Rivet that bad boy back with a doubler and hit the road!

Oh and for the record, my truck is better than any of yalls!:rotfl:

As long as it runs and is PAID FOR who cares?

This is a fun thread however.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, very funny thread. Like I said, how long do y'all think it'll be before the others follow the leader and start making their junk outa aluminum?

Like it or not....Ford is the leader and sells WAY more trucks than all the rest. Logic explains why. Ford is just better.


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

DJ77360 said:


> The picture posted is a 2015 F150.
> I really like the way it looks.
> May be a Ford in my future.


The picture posted is NOT a 2015 F150...it is the Atlas Concept F150 from a few years back. Several items on the concept have not made it on to the production truck yet.


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Our family owned a well servicing business for 34 years, every 3 or 4 years we would buy a fleet of trucks and all three brands did a good job. This was our overall impression that seems t run true today.

Ford, best body and interior, gauges etc. by far.
GM, had the edge in the drive train, less sensors, modules, codes, etc. that went out.
Dodge, best pulling vehicle, gear ratio/combinations. Best front end suspension.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*I will never understand .....*

.... why you fine folks have to have this discussion twice a month. Use the farkin' search for "ford vs. chevy". It's the same ole shiite every time.......

Yes Ford Truck are "bad". So bad that I sold the only one I ever owned after a month because the transmission burned up. My last two chebbys have all given me 250k+ without any major issues. My son's is at 175k with no issues at all. End of conversation for me. Just do the math. To each their own.


----------

